# Unplanned back yard reno, not just grass



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Long story short, I have to trench across my back yard from house to barn approx. 100' to run new conduit and up the amperage going to the barn. While I'm at it I've decided to make my back yard more level and therefore useable, by adding what will end up being LOTS of fill.

The company doing the work has is more than happy to bring free fill, as he removes it from other jobs he will be doing nearby. Only issue is it likely won't be done all at once. I've been assured that he wouldn't bring anything in that wasn't 'clean'. He will then top it off with some screened loam and suggested he have a company he uses often to come hydroseed.

Due to the unknown time of completion, hydroseed May be the only thing that will grow depending on time of the year. Does anyone have any experience with hydroseed and more importantly the quality of seed used?

I also have irrigation already throughout the yard and will be using it again once the land is filled. How should I go about this? I like the placement of the current system, but some areas will be adding multiple feet of soil, burying the heads and lines running to them. Disclaimer: the system was in place when I moved in and don't know the route of any of the lines.

I'm looking to get a bit of a game plan going before he starts so I'm not shooting from the hip along the way.

Here are a few photos of the area in question:
You'll notice there used to be an above ground pool and it's tough to tell in photos, but the further you move to the right, the more the lawn dips and dives and all sorts of random ways.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

The pros will weigh in with expert advice; however, I had a friend in a similar situation. Our plan:

Get them to bring in the fill ASAP. Once in, have the cleaner soil brought in and work on leveling throughout spring and summer. Forget the hydroseeding (at least for now). Don't bother seeding until early fall. Ensure it's all level and hit it with round-up/equivalent throughout mid summer. Take a soil test in summer (preferably before round-up) so you're ready to go - drop what the test determines and seed in very late summer/early fall,

This assumes your irrigation is ready by early fall... not my area of expertise.

I'm far from a pro. However, I applied what I've learned here and it worked extremely well for a friend in a similar situation.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I pulled trees and roots last year. They the then brought in 100 yards for loam to regrade and hydroseeded because it was so late (June).

Hydroseeding uses regular seed in slurry so really any seed can be used. The slurry is usually made of paper, seed and fert. If I could do it again, I would have had them add fungicide and tenacity.

Knowing what I know now, I may not have hydroseeded but given the size of the area I may have. Especially that late. Original al Plan was to seed late April.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I should have added that the area which will be affected either by the addition of the soil and getting in and out of the yard is going to be about 10k sf. So that also will play in a role in seeding/hydroseeding as you mentioned.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Bringing in new soil is probably going to bring in a lot of new weed seeds as well. Personally, I'd regrade the yard and fallow through the summer. Then drop quality seed in early August.

This will, of course, leave you with nothing but dirt through the summer, but you'll have a better chance of establishing a new lawn in the fall. Bonus will be that you'll have dealt with most weeds that would have germinated through your fallowing as well.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

If I do decide to do my own seeding, what should I use? I'm in central MA and the area has some places where water retention and shade are issues. But as you move back left toward the barn, the area become mostly sun. Hopefully water retention will be helped by the project, but shade/sun is likely to remain the same.

I'm assuming a TTTF is more likely to handle both the sun and shaded areas, but would like some input. Also how do you all transition from one type of grass to another? There is no defined place for me to separate from front and back yards. Just kind of blend the new seed onto the existing grass as an overseer?


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

What type of soil is this guy bringing in? From what other jobs?? That is my biggest concern. Fallowing is going to be a must. Depending on how much and how deep you are going to fill also. I have a neighbor that does construction and thought he would fill in a huge spot in his yard. Brought in what he thought was good soil. He fallowed, and did 3 rounds of glypho that summer before seeing that fall. Next summer he had more weeds than grass again. The more and more that section settled, the weeds just kept coming. I think it's been 3-4 yrs now and is finally getting it under control. But it was close to 3ft deep in spots that he filled.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

While the weeds are a concern, if you couldn't tell from the photos, that area is mostly a combination of creeping bentgrass and moss. As the spring has come, some good grass does grow through the moss, but I had planned on hitting the bentgrass with Tenacity very soon anyways, leaving large portions of zero grass. I know the new soil will bring in weeds, but I'm willing to fight them once the time comes. Some areas will be pretty deep with new soil, so settling is definitely a concern as well. Hopefully I can get the area ready for seed by fall, but time will tell.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

The trench has been dug and new conduit run. This will act as my starting point for the new seed which will cover about 10k sf. As you can see most of the area does get decent sun, but down in the far corner, it does stay quite shaded. As I continue to plan, I'm looking to make a decision on seed. I've read that Mazama does well in shade, but just how much shade is too much? I'd like to make this area all KBG, but I am not opposed to a blend if the combination of shade and sun does not lend itself to a single cultivar.

I will probably see how the grass comes in the next year or two before I would then tackle the next section of no. mix. Would it even be worth overseeding the rest of the lawn this year or just let it be for now?


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

So now I've got a bit of an issue. We've got a baby shower planned at the house on August 10th and the wife is not too keen on the reno anymore. Obviously the area will still require seeding and what not, but what are the odds I can get something growing prior to August? I had plans to get seed down in early August, but no chance it would be ready for any traffic at all and would still be all dirt. The area isn't ready for seed yet so I can't start it now.

Any ideas? Would hydroseeding be a viable option? If I decide to hold off on seed and try a spring reno, should I still glypho it all this year or do that in the spring too?

I haven't decided what route to take yet and very well may still plan on my fall reno but as everyone knows, happy wife, happy life. I'm open to any and all ideas...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

A spring reno is going to be difficult. If your looking for the best option then after they bring in the soil round up the area and start fallowing (watering the grass the same way you would if you planted seed, light and frequent). This will germinate a lot of the weed seeds that will inevitably be present in the soil. Spray round up again on the area before seeding in mid August and use tenacity (mesotrione) at seed down. Seeding using a spreader is better than hydroseeding IMO. Plus you can choose exactly what seed type and cultivar you'd like.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

As another option Get some perenial ryegrass, germinates in a couple days. 
Top dress with peat spray tenacity and keep moist.
Probably anything you get wont match existing turf great anyway just a heads up. but hey at least its green as the wives always say.

Also this is assuming your just fixing the trench and damage spots from the work done.

I would then focus on a legit reno after the baby shower.
The lawn game is a patient game like playing a year long round of golf.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> As another option Get some perenial ryegrass, germinates in a couple days.
> Top dress with peat spray tenacity and keep moist.
> Probably anything you get wont match existing turf great anyway just a heads up. but hey at least its green as the wives always say.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't have a current photo posted, but while I was having the trench done and planning to do a fall reno anyways, I had some grading done also which is basically covering the entire back yard. The top photo is current, bottom is the area before being graded.





A bunch of fill was added (which my dog loves to lay in) and I will be bringing in a lot of top soil (hasn't been done yet) to really level off the area and make a good base for seed. I have been planning on a monostand Mazama KBG seeding, and will likely be sticking to that plan unless the wife really gives me a hard time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You said any ideas, therefore get sod.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Many many months later, they finally finished the work in the yard today, added loam and leveled everything out. Now I'm trying to decide what my best course of action will be moving into the cold weather here in central MA. I know the time has passed for ideal temps here to get grass growing. I also have leaves falling and beginning to cover the area. I have planned on KBG back there which takes longer to germinate. 
I guess what I'm trying to decide is do I just leave the area free of any grass until spring, or do I throw seed down and hope I can get some growth before winter hits?


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I did end up glypho'ing the area and throwing seed and starter fert with meso down real late. No germination before winter hit. But spring has come and I've got what is clearly my grass seed germinating in areas. Hopefully that continues as soil temps increase.

But I've also got some unknown grass/weed type popping up. I've attempted to ID myself (quackgrass, triv?) but what do you think? The growth seems pretty immature as of now but I see more popping up every time I look.


----------

